#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Gerenciamento de OLT

## aureliomelo

Alguem conhece algum programa para gerenciamento de OLT que nao seja o EMS.

----------


## ratsue

Conheço um software pago que gerencia e monitora as onus também, o software chama-se Smart OLT, é muito prático e funcional

----------


## JOLIELSON

Qual site?

----------


## ratsue

Esse é um software pago e em inglês:
https://www.smartolt.com/

Mas também há um software gratuito que conheci, desenvolvido por um dono de provedor aqui do Brasil, não tem muita documentação sobre e surpote, tem uns bugs também porém atende alguns clientes meus tranquilamente, o nome do software é Plim, não é muito conhecido, segue abaixo o site dele também:

http://arquivos.plim.net.br/danilo/

----------


## aureliomelo

Amigos, esses software funciona para OLT epon?

----------


## aureliomelo

Amigo, esses são os arquivos para instalação?

----------


## avatar52

Ele integra com o ANM/UNM2000, ele não gerencia OLT. Cuidado com isso aí.

----------


## ratsue

Isso, roda no windows mesmo, como citei é um software desenvolvido pelo dono de um provedor, não há muita documentação, suporte e alguns bugs porém é prático e free, porém como o amigo @*avatar52* citou ele só integra com o anm e é mais fácil para uso em usuários finais, já para gerenciar a olt só conheço o smart olt

----------


## aureliomelo

Entrei em contato com o pessoal do smart olt, é um programa web, parece ser top, terei q adicionar algumas regras no firewall para funcionar, logo q eu tiver respostas concretas aviso vcs.

----------

